# EN Critters 3 - Tulenjord: Land of the Fallen One



## Morrus (May 13, 2005)

[imagel]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_4752.jpg[/imagel]The third volume in the_ E.N. Critters_ series of Open Gaming Content Sourcebooks – *Tulenjord: Land of the Fallen One*. The _E.N. Critters_ series as a whole is a set of theme-based creature books.

This volume deals with cold-themed critters - creatures living in and around a floating iceberg island caused by a dead god. The immense body of the dead god fell out of the skies and crashed into the icy waters of the northern ocean, churning up the sea bottom and freezing everything around him into an immense iceberg. The introduction of his divinity into the environment transformed a great many creatures into the forms you see presented in this tome....creatures of the air, of nearby islands, and of the sea both shallow and deep. The island of ice created around his body provides a home for these creatures, and has also attracted a number of other species in its travels.

This e-book features:



More than twenty new cold-themed creatures
Detailed description of Tulenjord, its areas and history - the mountains, fissures, cliffs, snowfields and icy forests
Full colour illustrations
Detailed ecologies and background
A suggested Knowledge table for each creature
A rules and game balance section for each entry
Counters for all creatures
Fully linked and bookmarked


----------

